# Lumina and VirtualBox



## decuser (Aug 1, 2020)

I am playing around with VMs and installed 12.1 in VirtualBox 6.1.12 on MacOS 10.14.6 (Mojave). I installed FreeBSD (surely there's a shorthand for this - maybe fbsd?) 12.1 and fired it up with EFI checked (EFI video console is more reasonable). I did a base install and booted into FreeBSD. I then installed xorg, dbus, virtualbox-ose-addtions and enabled dbus, moused, vboxguest, and vboxservice. I created a machine-id in /etc and rebooted. startx worked, twm worked, and my mouse worked so I installed lumina. I started lumina and it worked. The guest additions were working because I was able to click in Lumina and then move my mouse back to host without having to resort to using the host key. However, my video resolution sucked - 1024x768. I tried enlarging VBox's window, but the Lumina window didn't resize. Next, I changed the display resolution in Lumina and that worked. The resolution changed and that's great.

Is this the best that I can hope for, or is there a setting I missed that will allow the virtual screen to auto-resize?

My VM is using VMSVGA plus xf86-video-vmware, but the same is true of VboxSVGA without the extra driver.


----------



## unitrunker (Aug 1, 2020)

Lumina may be assuming that monitors don't normally resize. Lumina is built on fluxbox so there may be a fluxbox setting.

I'm running on real hardware so I can't offer much more.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 2, 2020)

decuser said:


> FreeBSD (surely there's a shorthand for this - maybe fbsd?)


At one time, you would have been mildly chastised and your post edited for doing so. Either the rules have been relaxed or the mods have tired of editing. Not sure which. I prefer you spell it out so I don't have to decipher every abbreviation in posts. After all, it's only three additional letters.


----------



## decuser (Aug 2, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> At one time, you would have been mildly chastised and your post edited for doing so. Either the rules have been relaxed or the mods have tired of editing. Not sure which. I prefer you spell it out so I don't have to decipher every abbreviation in posts. After all, it's only three additional letters.



That's fine. I just noticed I was typing it a lot and decided on a whim to whine . I'll keep spelling it out!


----------

